# Battery life suddenly dropped



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

For some reason, my battery life used to be about 1 minute per percentage (a full charge would be 100 mins or slightly more). However, since yesterday, my battery life has been half that, a full charge will only last about 40-50 minutes now. I have changed nothing with my laptop and I have many power saving settings enabled (I have even made a YouTube video saying how to save battery life). I do complete charge cycles to maintain battery life. At the moment, my estimate time remaining is 29 mins with 59% remaining.

I have not been doing anyting intensive like video encoding or gaming lately. Why has it suddenly dropped?

Is it a hardware fault?

My laptop is only about 6 months old, and the battery life for the laptop is notoriously low anyway. I have the Toshiba satellite A660-11M.

Is this a hardware issue?


What can be done to resolve this issue?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi GreenLightPC,

Just doublecheck your Task Manager and monitor the CPU/MEM usage and see that they're not running skyhigh. If all is well and you're on powersaver plans, its most likely a hardware fault.

If you run your computer docked in/with power attached all the time, the battery also takes damage quicker. So if you're sitting alot with the powercable plugged in, you might want to consider having 2 batteries. One for when you're home/plugged in, one for travels. According to your post you've taken good care of it, its just so that you know.

The default batteries aren't really known for its lifelong lifetime im afraid. Consider getting a new larger-cell battery for your laptop.


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for replying

If my battery runs out, i plug it in during use but then unplug it at around 95%. I checked the task manager and my CPU was only running at around 4% (which is normal) and everything else seemed fine also.

Today, everything seems to be back to normal again, it seems to just have been then two days that my battery had a short lifespan... not sure why, but if it doesn't happen again I am not worried


----------

